# Requirements for a Physician Order



## sonja

Can anyone direct me to the Medicare citation or Medicare regulation that gives the required elements of a physician's order for outpatient services.

In other words, where does it say that a physician's order requires a diagnosis?

Thank you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/Downloads/R80BP.pdf

Unless I'm overlooking it, I don't see where a Dx is required....anyone else?


----------

